# Waco: The Rules of Engagement



## XDel (Jan 9, 2021)

Things to come... The old regime is back!


This documentary about the 1993 showdown between the FBI and the Branch Davidians in Waco, Texas, presents an alternate theory about the tragedy. The government has long contended that this fringe Christian group was a danger, and that the siege on its compound, which resulted in the death of 70 people, was necessary. Director William Gazecki, using footage from the siege and the Congressional hearings that followed it, asserts that American forces may have attacked a peaceful religious group.
Release date: September 19, 1997 (USA)


----------



## notimp (Jan 9, 2021)

Ignoring the 'regime' part in your leading sentence, and the obvious parallels you want to draw to current proceedings -

And what have you learned from this? You can be vague, but maybe dont just post three videos about a presumed religious cult and tell people 'its in there'? Give context if you can.
--

edit:

If you dont - I will drive you in a certain direction. If you form cults, which you drive with internal hirarchies, and pledges of allegiances, those can be misunderstood, subverted, split, turned against each other - or simply raided by government forces (apparently? I'm not sure how far you want to drive the comparison), and the public at large doesnt care very much.

So what do you learn from that?

Also - depending on how far you want to drive the parallels to some religious cult videos I've never seen -- did that cult ever march on the Capitol?

Also, if you want to make this a story on religious people being unfairly ganged up on, by the government, here is a quick reminder, that Pence jumped ship, at the first chance they've got. So evangelicals are NOT stuck in the crossfire of public criticism right now. And also arent the people anyone is aiming for to 'supress' currently.

And finally, a compound of 100 cultists, is not most peoples representation of their personal friendscycle - so this reads as 'very strange' comparison material, to say the least.

edit2:

Started to watch the first video, which starts with:

Police officer: No one is coming in to kill you
Dad figure: Ok, I understand you are not going to come in
Little girl: Are they going to kill us?
Dad figure: Nobody is going to kill us..

Listening to this - about 100 alarmbells are going off in my mind at once. Please - dont obsess about stuff like that. Please dont see parallels in anything that happened in the real world, recently, to stuff like that. Please dont identify with the presumed cultists killed here.

Nobody is coming for you - if you are religious.

Breath. Things will be fine.


----------



## XDel (Jan 9, 2021)

Description is in post, video is in three parts, WATCH before you flap your gums.


----------



## notimp (Jan 9, 2021)

XDel said:


> Description is in post, video is in three parts, WATCH before you flap your gums.


I'm not watching - after that intro.

I'm not into deathcults, and not into desaster pron, and not into stories, that pronounce massacres, as a result of maybe government failure, as the logical progression of the current situation.

If you try to flex - after what you've posted, you are in the wrong position. Everyone - me included, calm down - no disaster immanent. Easy...


----------



## XDel (Jan 9, 2021)

I seek to know the truth, regardless if it hurts me, offends me, or challenges my assumptions.


----------



## notimp (Jan 9, 2021)

There is no truth that can be postulated. ("Someone can tell you and that then is." (Without opinion, without context, without conjecture, ...)

And if you are seeking it in videos that open with the horror of childmurder, you are indistinguishable - from people, that are farming people in depression on the net, into alternative realities.

If you obsess over those concepts too deep - your arguments become, radical. Because regardless of what you do, you are now protecting the world from childmurderers, instructed by the state.

If I'm understanding correctly - what you are doing.

So stop leading people into those channels.

Stop flexing, when the only thing that keeps you moving is screening videos of proposed child murder. And finding out 'who done it', to then be open to hate. Thats not the way out of anything.

Some themes are better left alone. And if you obsess over them for too long - the outcome also is fairly clear.


----------



## XDel (Jan 9, 2021)

You keep attempting to interpret my psychological make up, yet refuse to just watch  and see for your self. Hmm... Patterns


----------



## notimp (Jan 9, 2021)

Watch three videos to get off on child murder pron, to end up at dont trust the government, they be murdering children.

But - homeboy says its fine - because he is seeking THE TRUTH. (While making random connections to current events and predicting the future, based on youtube videos on childmurder.)

Only on gbatemp.


----------



## Daggot (Jan 9, 2021)

Holy shit this thread got out of hand. Waco and Ruby Ridge leave one message. Never trust the ATF lol.


----------



## notimp (Jan 9, 2021)

Daggot said:


> Holy shit this thread got out of hand. Waco and Ruby Ridge leave one message. Never trust the ATF lol.


So now we have two references to government sieges, where state agents killed regular people - and a statement, that those people were so poor.

Together with a video making a martyr out of a five year old child, asking her daddy, if shes gonna get killed, and TWO people -

drawing parallels to the storm on the Capitol by right wing and Nazi extremists:
https://www.theverge.com/2021/1/7/2...cial-recognition-washington-times-story-false

While one user tells everyone not to trust a government bureau.

This is myth building, this is normalization and propagation of extremist view. And this still is farming depressed people, feeding them videos with shock content, aimed at creating extremists.

Where is @Foxi4 to promote this thread, and tell everyone that its just fine?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 9, 2021)

notimp said:


> This is myth building, this is normalization and propagation of extremist view. And this still is farming depressed people, feeding them videos with shock content, aimed at creating extremists.


So every government atrocity is a myth? I'm sure there are no work camps or human rights violations in China either.


notimp said:


> drawing parallels to the storm on the Capitol by right wing and Nazi extremists:


Now who's myth building?


----------



## notimp (Jan 9, 2021)

Subtle Demise said:


> So every government atrocity is a myth?


The OP drew frankly insane and outrageous parellels - between "now that the regime is back in government" - and what would happen now - to two incidences, of government atrocities.

MORESO with thousands of videos and interviews, and books on the incident out there he chose the most emotion pandering desasterpron presentation of the instance possible to literally bait people into hating government agencies - in todays climate.

So shame on them for trying to literally lure people into desaster pron, and shame on you for twisting my words.

This stuff can stand here - I havent reported it, but without context - which OP refused to give, and in the form of this kind of presentation this is extremist propaganda.

'Watch and judge for yourself', and 'I'm only looking to give people truth' is not why this presentation was chosen.

Gbatemop is yet again promoting emotionally charged desaster pron videos, targeted at people who are kind of depressed, searching for a meaning in a time like this. And offering them "how about hating your government" - it killed those six year olds parents?! - as an identifying motive.

No one is stepping in - and you are trying to defend something, that simply cant stand unconfronted - and where the OP chose to flex and f*ck off, instead of giving an explanation on what his motives for posting were.

He simply wanted for people to experience real horror.


edit: On the parallels drawn: What happened at the Capitol on wednesday was not a siege, one of the instances that lead to a person dying is on camera, and it was not 'coordiated engagement'. For a second death there are graphic descriptions, which also speak against the notion of a coordinated engagement. And the guard that died (third person), died of injuries inflicted with a fire extinguisher. Investigation is ongoing, and currently there is no further information available on the other cases.


----------

